# Gitzo 1325 tripod is it good?



## kennephoto (Nov 11, 2013)

There's a used gitzo 1325 tripod for sale for 425$ seems like a decent deal considering the new prices of gitzos are pretty up there. Has anyone used this model? Is this a quality tripod with a good lifespan? Thanks!

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pho/4137836208.html


----------



## Eldar (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't know this specific tripod and have not seen it before. It looks to be a systematic series, but there is no series 1 in their catalog, that I know of. 

I have three different carbon Gitzo tirpods (and a monopod), from ultralight travel to the heavy end. They are all very well built and the best tripods I have ever had. I prefer 4 section legs to 3, to get the packed size down, but the size penalty is not that big. In general the Gitzos will last a long time. But like with all other tripods, you must ask yourself what it's going to be used for. 

The Gitzo GT3542LS I use is close to $1.000, so from that perspective $425 is a good price, but they are probably not comparable 1:1. After having wasted money on countless tripods in my pursuit of something I actually like, a good advice is to go for the right one sooner rather than later.


----------



## AnthonyCR (Nov 11, 2013)

I am using 3541L, it is relatively heavy and not easy for carrying around. But I have that peace of mind when I shoot long exposure and star trails that if anything goes wrong, my tripod will not be one of that factor.

If size and weight are not entirely the most important factor, I would recommend you go for 2XXXL series. Once and for all. If fact I am too looking for one myself but here in Hong Kong ran out of stock.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, a 1325. I have many Gitzos and this was one of my earlier ones.
The 1325 is a super solid tripod. One of the best. Personally I would say it is stable enough to hold a 500mm lens.
The only "issues" with a 1325 is that it does not have ALR (anti-leg rotation) and the legs are not G-lock, which are slightly stiffer. Otherwise it is hell of a tripod. It is a Series "3" tripod and in fact it is so good that I downgrade to a 2 series because it is lighter and smaller but I am using it at the verge of stability. With the 1325, it is rock solid. There are of course bigger gitzos but the improvement from a 1325 is marginal.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 11, 2013)

Had this one and it's a beast. If you need the support for a big tele then it's goona be good. If you don't have something that big or need to dangle off of it... I'd go for a 2 series as they are almost as good support wise and much easier to pack. A three section will be sturdier than a 4 section but not by too much.


----------



## kennephoto (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't have a super long tele lens yet but someday, I have a manfrotto with the center column and it drives me nuts. I want a tripod that doesn't have the column. I just couldn't find much info on this one. So I was debating on this 1325 or I saw someone on here post a link to reallybigcameras.com and they have similar tripods for less money and brand new.


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 11, 2013)

Gold standard. Or, it used to be. As noted, lacks anti-rotation feature of newer Gitzos.
Mine (1325, had it about 8 years I think) spit out one of the "feet" (a glued-in rubber plug/insert at the bottom of one leg) in Antartica, after about two weeks of moderate cold. It's been in plenty of colder places, New Mexico in November with 8 degrees F at 5 am, no problems. I glued it back in with superglue, been fine for 4 years now.
Supports a 600mm lens on a Wimberley gimbal just fine.
I had a Gitzo 1548 for my 600mm lens for a while, it was overkill - unless you're well over 6' tall, then the added height is welcome.
For the price, you should snap this up. If I were buying a new CF tripod today, I'd probably go with RRS, but it's a $1000 or more....


----------



## kennephoto (Nov 11, 2013)

Well thanks everyone for your comments and advice. Hopefully I hear back from the guy and can pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 12, 2013)

A couple of years ago I bought a used Gitzo 1329 Mk2 - same spider and similar legs to the 1325 (mine is a bit shorter - I think). I also have a Gitzo 3530LS with the newer 6x carbon layup and anti rotation legs. Is the new one better - yes but the older versions are still very fine tripods! The older leg locks need to be tightened/loosened in sequence, no big deal, but the older leg locks are MUCH easier to clean. For some reason the older models have a lesser weight rating (12 Kilo I think) well mine will support over 100 Kilos - so don't worry about that. With the current Gitzo prices the pre ALR versions are the way to go if price is a consideration but compromising on quality is not.
You will enjoy this tripod and it is fully up to supporting any, standard, Canon lens. I can detect no worthwhile difference in my 2 when using an 800 F5.6 except for a slight reduction in weight with the 3530LS.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 12, 2013)

Eldar said:


> After having wasted money on countless tripods in my pursuit of something I actually like, a good advice is to go for the right one sooner rather than later.



Best advice I see here, Buy what you need, and try to by the best you can afford, and do it once.

I used to use Gitzo, excellent Tripods, I now use the RRS TVC-34L, combined with a TA-3 LB/LC-HK (Which is the Levelling base/clamp & hook), unfortunately this will set you back a lot more than the Gitzo you mentioned, but I use a lot of RRS equipment and I can't say I've found any better anywhere.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2013)

I think its over priced for a old unit that parts can't be found for. If it was $250, maybe.
Here is some info in a review from 1998.

http://photo.net/learn/nature/g1325


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think its over priced for a old unit that parts can't be found for. If it was $250, maybe.
> Here is some info in a review from 1998.
> 
> http://photo.net/learn/nature/g1325



Parts available here: http://www.gitzospares.com/index.php?route=product/tripod&model_id=786

However they are very expensive!

I did not comment on the price as Gitzo tripods seem idiotically expensive in the US. The price the OP quotes is roughly what I paid for a brand new GT2531 (current model) - but then I live in Ripoff Britain!
The older model Gitzo's are still fine tripods - only the buyer can decide if they are worth the price.


----------



## BrettS (Nov 14, 2013)

It's a very good tripod design, and Gitzo is an outstanding company.

But really it depends upon the physical condition of the unit you are considering. As has been mentioned, it's a stiff price, but carbon fiber won't degrade in theory. However, if it is cracked (even on a microscopic scale), then it's rendered utterly useless.

A very close physical examination would be paramount.


----------

